# Phone not syncing contacts after flashing to ICS.



## Sil3nt702 (Feb 23, 2012)

I flashed to THS's ICS 6.0 rom and have my google account connected. But for some reason it's not syncing my contacts...


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a c spire showcase and I am running stock 2.3.5 rom and am rooted. I also have this issue so I don't know if it's a phone thing or what.


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

did you flash Gapps as well kids?


----------

